# "Balls on Fire" video from On Demand.



## Jason Perlow (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a MUST VIEW. The people at DirecTV clearly have a sense of humor.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jason Perlow said:


> This is a MUST VIEW. The people at DirecTV clearly have a sense of humor.


Oh snap :rolling:



Spoiler



We've just been Ric Rolled lol



You all really need to download this one. Trust me.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Oh snap :rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wrong in so many ways :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Oh snap :rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!rolling


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Oh snap :rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





say-what said:


> So wrong in so many ways :lol:


:icon_lol: That just made my day...


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

That is absolutely hysterical! As old as the joke is, this time was actually funny.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Dam.. I watched the whole thing!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

[ERIC_CARTMAN]You guys h*lla s*ck - I hate you so very very much[/ERIC_CARTMAN]

I didn't read spoilers - Thats funny - I felt a wave of horror and realization go over my face in the first 3 secs.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Ooh, I feel so violated :uglyhamme


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

SockMonkey said:


> That is absolutely hysterical! As old as the joke is, this time was actually funny.


I'm glad I learned about this joke yesterday or else I would have been totally lost watching that.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

For those that don't know...



Spoiler



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rickrolled


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Except your link kind of ruins the spoiler, Rocker.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Except your link kind of ruins the spoiler, Rocker.


Thanks... Fixed...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hah! I just did a search, read the description and added it to my queue. The description alone is worth the price of admission! :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Now I'm skeptical!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone needs to edit the wiki page to include the D* RR


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahaha thats great! :lol: !rolling


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Jason Perlow said:


> This is a MUST VIEW. The people at DirecTV clearly have a sense of humor.


How did you find this?

What a hoot! Someone at D* needs a high-five for slipping this through.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

This might not have been DirecTV's doing. Reading on the website, was gonna force a download while at work, that it is from MTV and lists a rather descriptive description. 
So it seems like someone @ MTV slipped one passed DirecTV.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Whoever did it, it is pretty funny stuff:lol:


----------



## Jason Perlow (Jul 16, 2008)

ATARI said:


> How did you find this?
> 
> What a hoot! Someone at D* needs a high-five for slipping this through.


I went scrolling through the "New Releases" section of the On Demand stuff for about an hour over the weekend and queued up a ton of junk. I thought Balls on Fire was gonna be this great Jackass-type stunt thing. Its even BETTER. :lol:


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

kocuba said:


> This might not have been DirecTV's doing. Reading on the website, was gonna force a download while at work, that it is from MTV and lists a rather descriptive description.
> So it seems like someone @ MTV slipped one passed DirecTV.


Agreed. There's a video up on YouTube of someone playing this on another OnDemand system so I'm fairly certain that DirecTV had nothing to do with this content.

Bob


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> There's a video up on YouTube of someone playing this on another OnDemand system so I'm fairly certain that DirecTV had nothing to do with this content.


Correct, the content providers put the stuff up without any interaction from DirecTV. This was 100% MTV's doing.


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, I decided I had to see what everyone was talking about. I downloaded the "Balls on Fire" video last night, 6 minutes long I think. When I watched it, all that was there was a ordinary MTV music video, had nothing to do with what is being described here. Checked the "info" and it indicated "balls on fire" not the video I was seeing.

Am I missing something here???


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

n6nfg said:


> Ok, I decided I had to see what everyone was talking about. I downloaded the "Balls on Fire" video last night, 6 minutes long I think. When I watched it, all that was there was a ordinary MTV music video, had nothing to do with what is being described here. Checked the "info" and it indicated "balls on fire" not the video I was seeing.
> 
> Am I missing something here???


Yep, you are. Apparently you've never been "Rick Rolled." Look it up on google.


----------



## totoros (May 13, 2008)

that was pretty awesome


----------

